# iTunes authorization - reset?



## epsilon (Apr 4, 2005)

Just wondering if anyone else has had the same thing happen to them? My computer at work just completely 'lost' my authorization for the songs i've downloaded off of the iTMS. I re-entered my user & password and it came up saying that i've used 2 out of 5 available authorizations (the other one is at home) - so i have the right amount left, so i haven't lost one; it just seems strange that it 'just' forgot them. (I haven't updated iTunes any time recently, and it was working yesterday)(And i'm the only user on this computer, its always password protected)

Anyone else experience this? Has it always been 5 available authorizations (didn't it used to be 3?)


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I'm guessing you or someone accidently deauthorized your iTunes at work, but in any case there you go again.

Reminds me I was a bit saddened when I was getting rid of my PC to get the iBook... when I was deauthorizing the iTunes in my PC it was kinda like pulling the plug for real, kinda shed a tear actually, like a divorce or something. Haha.


----------

